# WWII Question



## davidyat (Jun 3, 2017)

In WWII, my Dad was a top turret gunner on a B-24 Liberator, 4 engine bomber. He had to bail out of his shot up plane over Germany and was a POW for 15 months. This is what lead to my research and interest in WWII. Does anyone know of any plans for anything related to WWII? I've seen the kits for the radial airplane engines elsewhere and I'm not ready to tackle that yet. Plans for cars, planes, guns, etc? I'm especially interested in seeing if I could build a German 88MM Anti-Aircraft, flak gun. Thanks in advance for any information.

Dave


----------



## michael-au (Jun 3, 2017)

davidyat said:


> In WWII, my Dad was a top turret gunner on a B-24 Liberator, 4 engine bomber. He had to bail out of his shot up plane over Germany and was a POW for 15 months. This is what lead to my research and interest in WWII. Does anyone know of any plans for anything related to WWII? I've seen the kits for the radial airplane engines elsewhere and I'm not ready to tackle that yet. Plans for cars, planes, guns, etc? I'm especially interested in seeing if I could build a German 88MM Anti-Aircraft, flak gun. Thanks in advance for any information.
> 
> Dave



Not sure if this helps, but it seems to a lot of info about the gun

https://www.ibiblio.org/hyperwar/USA/ref/TM/PDFs/TME9-369A_Germ88.pdf


----------



## mayfield (Jun 15, 2017)

You could also try contacting the German national archives:

http://www.bundesarchiv.de/service/kontakt/index.html.en

But,  I'm not sure that a detailed model of an 88mm would be any easier than an aero engine!


----------



## nodaker (Jun 16, 2017)

I have a recollection that someone did a pedestal mounted german gun in projects in metal or home machinist workshop magazines.  It looked far to complicated to make.

john


----------



## Blogwitch (Jun 16, 2017)

Marv Klotz made a very nice model of a deck gun.

These people occasionally bring out new models to build, rather expensive though.

http://www.armortek.co.uk/

If you go to their archive you will see that they used to make a German 88mm.


John


----------

